# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  c users question ?

## wowsurf

does anyone know what the _2 means with this - c/users/username_2/pictures and is there any way to make it username/pictures without the _2

----------


## VictorN

Isn't the *username_2* just a folder (or directory) name?

----------


## wowsurf

I have now solved what the _2 is , under windows 8 (OS) users , there is two usernames one just username and username_2 , i just need to delete username_2 it means the same username has been created twice that's all , hence _2 , it's useful if this confusion about _2 ever occurs , thanks for your help victor , with a clue to what this confusion was

----------

